# "New" Darton Pro 3800



## 3children (Aug 10, 2008)

I got the bow 2 weeks ago and what a screamer!!! First out of the box, checked it over, sharp looking, pictures don't give it justice. Installed a QAD HD rest on it and a site from another bow. Set up was easy, and installed the tied in nocks on the inside of my loop. The bow comes with a 29" draw module and if you need a different size you can change it with only 2 screws and no press needed. The cams have timing marks on them and the bow has 5 different patents on it, including the cams. These are the only ones that the top and bottom cam are the same, making this truly a dream to draw. The bow sports a 6" bh and being old school thought this might be a problem, nope. I have put over 200 shots through it and have shot outdoors, even with the cold and snow.(had to do it) I was amazed when my target, and backstop could not stop the arrow at 40 yds. I have shot crossbows at 350+ and the bag stops them before the fletch, maybe its just the smaller shaft? Leave it at that. The bow was shot without the stabilizer on for the first few shots and didn't have much of hand shock, if any. I did install one on for the balance, and after the shot, no noise or any shock to let you know that you released the shaft. The bow was at 60# and shot the bow with a GT 20 shaft fletched with 3- 2" vanes. The shots were pretty consistant, so I shot through the paper. After moving the rest a getting bullet holes, it was time for the chrony. The first shot was 329fps, wowso after 5shots the average came out to 327fps:mg: I took a couple of heavier shafts 388grs and got 309fps I then dropped the bow down to 55# and I am now getting 305fps with a 337gr arrow at 29":mg: The bow is a split limb design that Rex (owner) said he has been working on this bow for 4 yrs and will not sell this cam design to anyone else.


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Pics please!!

FF


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks for the posting. I am patiently waiting for delivery of my 3800, the more I hear about the smoothnest and shootability of this bow the more I want it.


----------



## RonnieB54 (Jun 15, 2009)

I have a friend that has one and he raves about this bow. I can't wait to try one out.


----------



## Deke16 (Feb 23, 2010)

I was at my local bow shop today looking at and shooting the Hoyt Maxxis 31, Mathews Z7 and Bowtech Destroyer 350. The owner turned me to the Darton 3800. Looks good, shoot even better. As mentioned, this bow shoots very fast (shop set up was 65lbs, 29" draw, not sure of the arrow weight, low 300's I am guessing) and it was going through the chrono at 327-332 fps. Very stable bow with little to no shock. Looks like a new front runner for 2010.


----------

